
The Robots, AI, and Unemployment Anti-FAQ (2013) - piinbinary
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/ZiRKzx3yv7NyA5rjF/the-robots-ai-and-unemployment-anti-faq
======
piinbinary
The previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13240495)

